#ubuntu-directory 2007-03-02
<kotar> anyone tell me how to turn off the alt + mouse wheel window transparency?
<Burgundavia> ajmitch: you alive?
#ubuntu-directory 2008-02-25
<barf> gopp: samba
<ph> hi
<ph> anyone knows how to set up a ldap-server with gosa? is there a meta-package?
#ubuntu-directory 2008-02-28
<lugnu1> Is there a nutshell answer to "whats the latest?" on this project?  I'm a critical turning point w/ Ubuntu wherein I need a patch mgmt system and stumbled across this project.  I've either got to get a working solution or begin to review other distro's that are more Enterprise focus....
